# peter lik



## john sherratt (Nov 23, 2010)

Love peter liks photo's quite expensive but they are awsome.
peter lik - Google Search


----------



## den9 (Nov 24, 2010)

check out his youtube channel.

his camera is also interesting too


----------



## Sachphotography (Nov 24, 2010)

Man is a marketing genius! His pictures are unique to his camera and printing style. He inspired my to develop on the same style of paper. Gives a 3d look in real life that is second to none.


----------



## den9 (Nov 24, 2010)

what paper does he use?

does he scan them then print from a computer? or develop on paper?


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 25, 2010)

den9 said:


> what paper does he use?
> 
> does he scan them then print from a computer? or develop on paper?



Fuji Crystal Archive Paper.  It's not 'printed' onto the paper... its developed like film. It is photo paper.


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 25, 2010)

den9 said:


> check out his youtube channel.
> 
> his camera is also interesting too



He uses several cameras... I believe his digital 'go to' camera is the Alpa 12TC with the Phase One P65+ Digital back, but he generally likes to use film backs.


----------



## den9 (Nov 25, 2010)

i like his linhof 617


----------



## Sachphotography (Nov 25, 2010)

Most of his shots were done with the Linhof

Camera of Choice \/ \/ \/ \/

Linhof Technorama 617s III Medium Format Panorama 00011372 B&H


----------

